# thien baffle



## glycerine (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you guys think it's best to put a Thien baffle inside the dust collector or have a seperate bin with one as a pre-separator?


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 28, 2010)

Jeremy I don't know which is best but I made the pre-separator with the Thein baffle and it is working great.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok.  I have found on some woodworking sites where some people have put the thien baffle inside the dust collector and also modified the collector to use a wynn filter on top instead of the bag...


----------



## AlanZ (Apr 28, 2010)

All of the Thien baffles I've made are pre-separators.

I like the idea of debris getting trapped BEFORE it gets to the DC's impeller blades.

When using one, you'd be amazed at how many times you'll fish something out of the separator, unharmed, that would have been mangled if it reached the fan blades.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 28, 2010)

AlanZ said:


> All of the Thien baffles I've made are pre-separators.
> 
> I like the idea of debris getting trapped BEFORE it gets to the DC's impeller blades.
> 
> When using one, you'd be amazed at how many times you'll fish something out of the separator, unharmed, that would have been mangled if it reached the fan blades.



That's true.  I wasn't thinking about that aspect...


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 30, 2010)

AlanZ said:


> All of the Thien baffles I've made are pre-separators.
> 
> I like the idea of debris getting trapped BEFORE it gets to the DC's impeller blades.
> 
> When using one, you'd be amazed at how many times you'll fish something out of the separator, unharmed, that would have been mangled if it reached the fan blades.



Zactly what I was going to say.  Additionaly, the pre-separator is easier to empty than to have to take the DC bag off.

Eugene


----------



## glycerine (Apr 30, 2010)

So if I use a pre separator, would there still be a need for a wynn or dust dog filter for the finer dust, or would the finer dust not make it that far to worry about?


----------



## Fred (May 1, 2010)

I have found that the smaller micron bag is a must as the fine dust is about all that continues on to the dust collector.

I also recommend placing the plastic bag on the dust collector into an appropriate sized trash can to avoid any possible spills due to accidental cuts while working nearby the dust collector. It is definitely a lot easier to move the entire bad and can out from under the dust collector and then on to the outside of the shop.

You really have absolutely no idea as to how much fine dust there is in one of the bags until you rip it open and spill all the contents out into the shop. I mean to let you know that there is tons of the dust in there ... just take my word for it and play safe here. BTW, be sure to clean off the filter before moving the collector as there is a lot of dust on them as well and no need to star off a new bag when the filter is clogged.


----------

